# The Best Handlebar Tape



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

What, no mention of Brooks leather bar tape???


----------



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

bar tape with a sticky side is annoying and the with some the sticky stuff peels off when you re-set the tape if needed and it’s not resusable.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Supacaz. Great stuff. The old Shimano PRO bar tape was amazing stuff and cheap...too bad it ceased being sold AFAIK.

Both were grippy when wet. As opposed to most of the 'Best Handlebar Tape' in the OP which becomes slick when wet.


----------



## Josh Patterson (Apr 29, 2007)

Marc said:


> Supacaz. Great stuff. The old Shimano PRO bar tape was amazing stuff and cheap...too bad it ceased being sold AFAIK.
> 
> Both were grippy when wet. As opposed to most of the 'Best Handlebar Tape' in the OP which becomes slick when wet.


That PRO tape was my go-to for CX. FSA Powertouch and S-Wrap (which could both be from the same vendor) are excellent in the wet.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

For years I would only use Cinelli cork tape. Peeled the sticky backing off it. Lately I've been using thicker tape. Fizik VENTO SOLOCUSH 2.7MM TACKY is my new fav.


----------



## GuideCC (Apr 24, 2021)

Lizard Skin all the way. SupaCaz looks really nice but keeping it sensible, lizard skin last ages, is comfortable and resists sweat really well. Will always choose it from now on.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I tried the Specialized S-Wrap Roubaix, it's ok, nothing to get excited about, it's dampening qualities are as good as good cork tape, next time I'm just going to get cork. I didn't feel it doing anything to dampen vibration as claimed.


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

After 3 decades of racing and riding, my go-to is Fi'zi:k Vento Solocush Tacky Bar Tape. With a 2.7mm thickness, it has just the right amount of cushion, and even after 2 years of hard use, it still provides excellent grip in muddy CX races or sweaty gloved road rides.


----------



## imlaughlin (Sep 10, 2004)

Tig said:


> After 3 decades of racing and riding, my go-to is Fi'zi:k Vento Solocush Tacky Bar Tape. With a 2.7mm thickness, it has just the right amount of cushion, and even after 2 years of hard use, it still provides excellent grip in muddy CX races or sweaty gloved road rides.
> 
> View attachment 479356


What is this cheap slam on the USA by "Tig" doing under a Bicycling handlebar tape article?


----------



## dddd (Aug 21, 2008)

imlaughlin said:


> What is this cheap slam on the USA by "Tig" doing under a Bicycling handlebar tape article?


Not so much a "slam" in my view. It did actually resonate with me, if only because of the consistent use here on RBR (which I assume is "American") of the word(?) "dampening", when "*damping*" is the only correct term for this.
And I so often see use of the term "dampened" when "_damped_" is the correct term!
Any engineer or suspension or tire specialist would set us straight I assure you.

I though everyone here might want to know(!), so that we don't appear as "anti-intellectual" to the rest of the world as the media makes us seem. Here in RBR comments, we ARE the media after all.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

dddd said:


> Not so much a "slam" in my view. It did actually resonate with me, if only because of the consistent use here on RBR (which I assume is "American") of the word(?) "dampening", when "*damping*" is the only correct term for this.
> And I so often see use of the term "dampened" when "_damped_" is the correct term!
> Any engineer or suspension or tire specialist would set us straight I assure you.
> 
> I though everyone here might want to know(!), so that we don't appear as "anti-intellectual" to the rest of the world as the media makes us seem. Here in RBR comments, we ARE the media after all.


According to Merriam-Webster, "dampen" and "damp" are both correct for this meaning of the word:









Definition of DAMPEN


to check or diminish the activity or vigor of : deaden; to make damp; damp… See the full definition




www.merriam-webster.com













Definition of DAMPED


a noxious gas; moisture:; humidity, dampness… See the full definition




www.merriam-webster.com


----------



## '02 nrs (Mar 11, 2004)

correction-Fizik tempo is 2mm."
* Tempo Microtex 2mm Classic *

A performance bar tape made by microtex, 2mm thick, classic touch. Colors: Black, White, Blue, Green, Red, Pink, Yellow, Orange, Honey, Silver, Celeste.



29.99$ "


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Have any of you used either the Nastro Cuscino, or the ESI RCT, or the Wolf Tooth Supple tape? What was your impression of those tapes over other tapes you've used?

Trying to find a tape that will have a cushioning and shock absorption effect on long rides due to arthritis in my hands, thanks.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

froze said:


> Have any of you used either the Nastro Cuscino, or the ESI RCT, or the Wolf Tooth Supple tape? What was your impression of those tapes over other tapes you've used?
> 
> Trying to find a tape that will have a cushioning and shock absorption effect on long rides due to arthritis in my hands, thanks.


My new go-to bar tape is Shimano Pro EVA tape. It has better cushioning than anything else I have tried.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Supacaz Kush Super Sticky. I won't use anything else


----------

